# Seventy-Two Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation In Boston



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

dcgazette.com/seventy-two-killed-resisting-gun-confiscation-in-boston/]Seventy-Two Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation In Boston ? Dc Gazette
(Edited link cause there is a lot of pop ups)

Seventy-Two Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation In Boston

National Guard units seeking to confiscate a cache of recently banned assault weapons were ambushed by elements of a para-military extremist faction. Military and law enforcement sources estimate that 72 were killed and more than 200 injured before government forces were compelled to withdraw.

Speaking after the clash, Massachusetts Governor Thomas Gage declared that the extremist faction, which was made up of local citizens, has links to the radical right-wing tax protest movement. Gage blamed the extremists for recent incidents of vandalism directed against internal revenue offices. The governor, who described the group’s organizers as “criminals,” issued an executive order authorizing the summary arrest of any individual who has interfered with the government’s efforts to secure law and order. The military raid on the extremist arsenal followed widespread refusal by the local citizenry to turn over recently outlawed assault weapons.

Gage issued a ban on military-style assault weapons and ammunition earlier in the week. This decision followed a meeting in early this month between government and military leaders at which the governor authorized the forcible confiscation of illegal arms.

One government official, speaking on condition of anonymity, pointed out that “none of these people would have been killed had the extremists obeyed the law and turned over their weapons voluntarily.” Government troops initially succeeded in confiscating a large supply of outlawed weapons and ammunition.

However, troops attempting to seize arms and ammunition in Lexington met with resistance from heavily armed extremists who had been tipped off regarding the government’s plans. During a tense standoff in Lexington’s town park, National Guard Colonel Francis Smith, commander of the government operation, ordered the armed group to surrender and return to their homes. The impasse was broken by a single shot, which was reportedly fired by one of the right-wing extremists. Eight civilians were killed in the ensuing exchange.

Ironically, the local citizenry blamed government forces rather than the radical extremists for the civilian deaths. Before order could be restored, armed citizens from surrounding areas had descended upon the guard units. Colonel Smith, finding his forces over matched by the armed mob, ordered a retreat.

Governor Gage has called upon citizens to support the state/national joint task force in its effort to restore law and order. The governor also demanded the surrender of those responsible for planning and leading the attack against the government troops. Samuel Adams, Paul Revere, and John Hancock, who have been identified as “ringleaders” of the extremist faction, remain at large.

And this, people, is how the American Revolution began on April 19, 1775.

( by Ed Schriber Col. USMC (Ret.)

***************************************************************************************************************************************************************


Had this sent to me and thought I share.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Exactly who were these people?
Where they preppers? or racial/religious organisations?
If they killed preppers...and law abiding good people..who just wanted their freedom..then its bad, really really bad...
Hope this doesn't end in Civil war


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Zed said:


> Exactly who were these people?
> Where they preppers? or racial/religious organisations?
> If they killed preppers...and law abiding good people..who just wanted their freedom..then its bad, really really bad...
> Hope this doesn't end in Civil war


Too late. I hear there's gonna be a war that will last years! It's worse than that ruckus over the illegal tea trade. If only the government would be more reasonable about tariffs!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Thought it was fitting....

Zed, our Indian friend and closest to my time zone, the original post is a description of the events that led to the revolutionary war in the colonies... United States. When I first read it I didn't know it was referring to it till the third paragraph because it's told like it happened today.

Crazy.... It could happen today as told.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i Always fear civil wars or riots..i've experienced two such riots ..
i'm bachelor and live alone ( my family lives in another city) ...hence i never used to keep food at home...
and when riots started and there was curfew..and i had only 2 small packet of glucose biscuits...
i survived 4-5 days on half bucket of water and glucose biscuits ....nothing else. i used to dip it in water and eat....
horrible experiences!!..That's why i prepp.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That was an excellent post - had me too


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well said, I was expecting to need to check the news wire, you know for a full on civil war in the USA

OK I'm a few hundred years too late... (But fitting for most of our news agencies  )


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

It worries me that if this was a recent event, the title would more likely be "Gun confiscation in Boston nets hundreds to thousands of assault weapons, Governor calls it a complete success."


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

incidentaly that guy in the picture is a either a Green Beret Ranger Navy Seal or one of the unamed. Hes got a pretty funny youtube channel.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> incidentaly that guy in the picture is a either a Green Beret Ranger Navy Seal or one of the unamed. Hes got a pretty funny youtube channel.


He's a former ranger regiment guy nwho has the YouTube channel mbest. Funny gun loving and bikini snapping fun. Good always for a laugh. He also has some liberal tears.... Or weapon luberiacant.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ive watched some of his vids never could tell what he was glad hes a Ranger they might be dumb but they are still way better than a sqeal.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have seen this or one very similar. 
It's good to post this, if for no other reason than as a reminder of what might/will happen if this country continues on its present path.
'
R2?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I posted the same thread on my facepage and its amazing how many people did not catch what it was about and made comments on "I didn't see this on the news" and the realization when it was explained to them. 

Is this possible again? I think most of us would agree it is.....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have also seen it. Thanks.
I hope and PRAY that this next civil war doesn't happen, but I see more and more laws are being pushed to limit anything gun related. 
People, the statistics say that 50 percent of Americans own guns, but how the hell do you poll ALL of America. 
Gun owners outweigh the non gun owners, and are being controlled by a Govt that has guns to protect their lying asses from those guns.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess Latin is too hard for the govt to understand, so all I can say is if they want the peoples guns,

COME AND TAKE THEM.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think we need to start over, but it would take years to reformulate all the laws and regulations. In the meantime we'd be living in chaos.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Stolen!


----------

